# Running Dogs



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

How do you guys run your dogs in the Summertime? I know not to do it during the heat of the day, just wondering how you guys do it.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Go early in the morning out of town on a side road when it is still cool with the bike and dogs and have at it. Keeps them, and hopefully me, in better shape. Evenings can be a good time, too. Be sure to take water for the dogs, and you.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I too use a moutain bike. typically try to do 4-5 miles every night.

On hotter days I will walk (1-2 miles) followed by 45-60 minutes of water workouts. Letting them run around in the water and doing retrieves and sometimes we even do a swim together out on the lake. Keeps them cool all while wearing them out.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

2 miles in the morning, and two more miles at dusk at least 5 days a week (also helps me stay in shape). If it is really hot out, I will play with the dog in the water. Swimming the dogs is a great way for them to work out in the summer. Trouble is getting the out of the water.


----------



## Mallard Island (Mar 5, 2006)

I go early in the morning, training with dummies,handling obedience etc. I alternate days of swimming and land work. walking to and from training areas so they get at least an hours combined time of work. We go 6 days a week 52 weeks a year it helps keep me active also. Watch the green water in the sloughs as it will make the dogs sick during the summer. I am 3 miles from the lake so they swim in clean water.[/img]


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't run them per se, but I train at least twice a day, and take them on at least one walk of 1-2 miles on the gravel road I live on. During this walk I throw a few bumpers, and they get to run the CRP and swim sloughs to their heart's content.

The road work on the gravel keeps their pads tough, and in their labby enthusiasm, they put on a lot more distance running and swimming than just that travelled on the road...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

When I am doing stuff on our ranch I am driving my pick-up around and I let my dog run by the truck, he usaully finds a rabbit to chase and he gets about double the distance I drive. He can do that all day, he really likes it. :beer:


----------

